# igxpdx32.dll = blue screen



## C00ldude (Jun 19, 2008)

I was trying to play team fortress 2, but then like 30 seconds in the game, i get this blue screen. It says igxpdx32.dll is causing the error. 

I saw this thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/igxpdx32-dll-blue-screen-of-death-197059.html

when i tried to update my drivers, it ****ed my computer

i need help T.T


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello, welcome to TSF. 

What graphics card do you have? 
Is directX up to date? 
What happened when you tried to update your drivers?


----------



## C00ldude (Jun 19, 2008)

NVIDIA 8600 GT

its up to date

when i updated my drivers on microsoft or dell.com ( can't remember atm) it slowed my computer and everytime i logged on, i can only see the backround and i cant do anything. I finally got it to work and i did system restore, im fixed now. But my games still dont work


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Try the driver from the nVidia site. (I haven't got a link to it at the moment but I'll look if up if you want) The error you are suggesting is usually fixed after the driver update.


----------



## C00ldude (Jun 19, 2008)

my video card driver is up to date


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Which version of the driver have you got at the moment? 



> You can determine which driver version is currently installed in Windows XP by completing the steps outlined below:
> 
> 1. Right click the Windows desktop and click Properties.
> 2. From the Display Properties dialog box, click the Settings tab.
> ...


Source


----------



## tjwilson (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you all so much for the info! nVidia site download is http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us


----------

